# Chopping login sound when logging in to KDE 3.5 on FreeBSD 8.0 i386



## Lasse (Dec 1, 2009)

My audio chip: Analog Devices AD 1988B.
I load all of the drivers at startup in /boot/defaults/loader.conf by enabling snd_driver_load="YES".
Is there an updated driver which can fix this problem and how do I install it? Also: My speakers are working perfectly in Windows, so there is absolutely no problem with them.

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## robvas (Dec 2, 2009)

Is the login the only time the sound is choppy? Can you play audio files after the system has booted for a minute or two without any problems?

Chances are the system resources are being used heavily upon startup and  as a result, the sound suffers.


----------



## Mirror176 (Dec 6, 2009)

It's an arts bug; appeared when I went to FreeBSD7 if I recall. I'd appreciate a fix but I think development is more focused toward kde4 now with the hope of dropping kde3.5.  =(


----------



## mike_s (Dec 10, 2009)

This indeed a bug, it is already in the OS since 6.x .
Trying to use a different sound daemon in kde or using different soundcards didn't resolve the issue. I tested with kde 3.x on a linux back then, without any problem. (NF4 chipset, realtek audio onboard, cheap soundcard and two soundblasters with a different chipset)
The chopping sound made me move to the gnome desktop which uses a different sound daemon. Thus my advise is, use the gnome desktop as a work around. You can still use kde programs inside gnome if you install the necessary kde packages/sources.


----------

